# tracing a sport horse dealer in berkshire/oxfordshire



## djmissj (29 July 2007)

I am contacting several yards in Oxfordshire in the hope that i may be able to trace a horse that i sold to a dealer back in 2003. I'm basically trying to find the number of a sport horse dealer that i sold my horse to back in worrying times in december 2003.I have lost contact details for this person but all i can remember was that she lived near Wantage, and was one of the better dealers (dealing in hunters and sport horses) as my vet of Hall and Lawrence recomended her to me.I think it was a family buisness where her daughters also ride and work on the yard.If you can think of anyone who fits this description or know of any nice lady dealers in Oxfordshire/Berkshire,i would be eternally grateful for any contact details. All i am trying to do is see if my little mare is ok, and who she might be with now,as i had to pass her on to this lady in rather difficult times!!! thanks!!!


----------



## Fahrenheit (29 July 2007)

Hi
Why don't ypu put a pic of your horse up with her description on this sections saying old owner would love to know how she is getting on now.
Good Luck.


----------

